
Overstock Sell-Off Reaches 36% After CEO’s ‘Deep State’ Comment - jbredeche
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-14/overstock-tumbles-36-since-byrne-s-men-in-black-declarations
======
a3n
Weren't they the company with those weird "it's all about the gold"
commercials?

